# Need electrical hum sound



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

I'm looking for an electrical type sound effect for my effect box that I'm using to light the hall in my haunted house. It works fine as is turned up, but I want to avoid screams/sounds from effecting the lighting. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## Restless Spirit (Oct 27, 2007)

Does your effects box have a audio jack input?
You could use an audio program like Audacity (Free!) to create a 60 HZ sound file and feed that into your effects box.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Sweet thanks. I may have to add some effects/variations to get the needed change but that should work great.


----------

